# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Cila fe ka perputhshmeri me te madhe me shkencen?!!

## Gostivari_usa

Tema ka per qellim te te gershetoj njohurite fetare dhe ata shkencore dhe ne baze te njohurive te fItuara te arIhet deri tek perfundimi llogjik se cila fe eshte me e afert me shkencen moderne . 

Temes po ashtu i shtohet edhe nje sondazh i hapur. 




Me Respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## derjansi

ne ket sondazh nuk egziston opsioni ma i rensishem 

ASNJONA

----------


## Remon

Budizmi mbase.
Por le ta pranojme qe te gjitha fete e shohin me teleskop shkencen.

----------


## Norik ch

Hinduizmi
nje grup shkencetaresh ne nje debat than se hinduizmi eshte feja qe maseshumti perputhet me shkencen

----------


## Milkway

Agnosticizmi 

Sepse jane pa dyshime se po "ofendojne" Zotin ose profetet.

----------


## Remon

Agnosticizmi nuk eshte fe.

----------


## fisniku-student

Nuk eshte qeshtje votash ketu se cila fe ka perputhshmeri me shum  me shkencen qe te perdoren sondazhet, por eshte pune argumentesh dhe faktesh. Dhe nese merren per baze argumentet ateher del ne mejdan nje horizont i tille argumentesh siq eshte ne kete teme:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=89024

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> ne ket sondazh nuk egziston opsioni ma i rensishem 
> 
> ASNJONA





> Budizmi mbase.
> Por le ta pranojme qe te gjitha fete e shohin me teleskop shkencen.





> Hinduizmi
> nje grup shkencetaresh ne nje debat than se hinduizmi eshte feja qe maseshumti perputhet me shkencen





> Agnosticizmi 
> 
> Sepse jane pa dyshime se po "ofendojne" Zotin ose profetet.





> Agnosticizmi nuk eshte fe.



Une respektoj mendimet e juaja, por problemi eshte se juve nuk jeni duke sjellur fakte pse mendoni ne ate menyre!

Per mua psh shkenca moderne eshte ne perputhshmeri te plote me fene islame, kete e bazoj ne nje shumice faktesh te argumentuara dhe te vertetuara shkencore qe permenden ne Kuran ne nje kohe shoqeria njerezore as qe ka ditur per ekzisitencen e ketyre fakteve shkencore, si psh. zgjerimi i universit qe permendet ne Kuran 1400 vite para se shkenca te zbulonte kete fakt!!!

Dhe ky eshte verem nje shembull i vogel shembuj te tille ka plote. 


GV_USA

----------


## jarigas

> Une respektoj mendimet e juaja, por problemi eshte se juve nuk jeni duke sjellur fakte pse mendoni ne ate menyre!
> 
> Per mua psh shkenca moderne eshte ne perputhshmeri te plote me fene islame, kete e bazoj ne nje shumice faktesh te argumentuara dhe te vertetuara shkencore qe permenden ne Kuran ne nje kohe shoqeria njerezore as qe ka ditur per ekzisitencen e ketyre fakteve shkencore, si psh. zgjerimi i universit qe permendet ne Kuran 1400 vite para se shkenca te zbulonte kete fakt!!!
> 
> Dhe ky eshte verem nje shembull i vogel shembuj te tille ka plote. 
> 
> 
> GV_USA


Shkenca moderne pranon plotesisht teorine evolutive te specieve....po Islami???

----------


## Ndoshta

*All-llahu krijoi secilën gjallesë prej një uji, e prej tyre ka që ecin rrëshqitas në barkun e vet, ka që ecin në të dy këmbët e edhe asosh që ecin në të katër këmbët. All-llahu krijon çka të dojë, pse vërtet All-llahu ka mundësi për çdo gjë. (Kur'an, 24:45)*



*A nuk e dinë ata, të cilët nuk besuan se qiejt e toka ishin të ngjitura, e Ne i ndamë ato të dyja dhe ujin e bëmë bazë të jetës së çdo sendi; a nuk besojnë? (Kur'an, 21:30)*

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Per Cilen Shkenc e ke fjalen  se nuk jam ka kuptoj ?


*moderne*/*e përgjithshme*

----------


## Ndoshta

> *moderne*/*e përgjithshme*


Nese besoj une gjith shkencen ateher do jem i manget i kufizum dhe pa shum pergjigje.

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Nese besoj une gjith shkencen ateher do jem i manget i kufizum dhe pa shum pergjigje.


Cilen shkenc beson ti?

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Shkenca moderne pranon plotesisht teorine evolutive te specieve....po Islami???


...ke nevoje per lexim ti shoq, te referoj harun jahjen....perndryshe, ku e kundershton islami evolucionin ???, se thot se njeriu nuk e ka prejardhjen prej majmunit ???........cka thot kisha mbi kete ???....pasiqe te kena konvertues me siguri atje e ke gjet pergjigjen.....

tungi

----------


## Ndoshta

> Cilen shkenc beson ti?


SHKENCEN    A  R G U M E N T U E S E  LOGJIKE QE ESHT E KAPSHME PER MENDJEN

----------


## MafiaWarz

> SHKENCEN    A  R G U M E N T U E S E  LOGJIKE QE ESHT E KAPSHME PER MENDJEN


Shkenca e kapshme per mendjen dhe me argumente eshte per ty shkenca kuranore e dijetarve Islamik qe eshte ne shuume e shum pika kontraditore  me shkencen reale te pergjithshme (shkencen pa syze fetare).



Shkenctar sot eshte gjithkush, lloj lloj teorie dalin nga gjithkush. Per te besuar shkencen duhet se paku te jesh nje gjysemshkenctari, je ksi ti?

----------


## Ndoshta

> Shkenca e kapshme per mendjen dhe me argumente eshte per ty shkenca kuranore e dijetarve Islamik qe eshte ne shuume e shum pika kontraditore  me shkencen reale te pergjithshme (shkencen pa syze fetare).
> 
> 
> 
> Shkenctar sot eshte gjithkush, lloj lloj teorie dalin nga gjithkush. Per te besuar shkencen duhet se paku te jesh nje gjysemshkenctari, je ksi ti?


A ka ndonje Shkenctar ose Shkenc qe mund ta hudhe posht kete : *All-llahu krijoi secilën gjallesë prej një uji, e prej tyre ka që ecin rrëshqitas në barkun e vet, ka që ecin në të dy këmbët e edhe asosh që ecin në të katër këmbët. All-llahu krijon çka të dojë, pse vërtet All-llahu ka mundësi për çdo gjë. (Kur'an, 24:45)*

*A nuk e dinë ata, të cilët nuk besuan se qiejt e toka ishin të ngjitura, e Ne i ndamë ato të dyja dhe ujin e bëmë bazë të jetës së çdo sendi; a nuk besojnë? (Kur'an, 21:30)*

*"Ne me forcën tonë e ngritëm qiellin dhe Ne e zgjerojmë atë. " (Edh-Dharijat 47)*

*"Zoti krijoi natën e ditën, diellin e hënën dhe secili prej tyre noton në orbitë." (El Enbija 33)*

*"Ne e kemi zbritur hekurin, në të cilin ka forcë të madhe dhe dobi për njerëzit..." (El Hadid 25)*

*"Ai i bëri dy detet të bashkohen me njëri-tjetrin. Ndërmjet tyre ka një pengesë që nuk i lejon të përzihen." (Err-Rrahman 19-20)*
Keto jan vetem disa nga Argumentet shkencore qe nuk mund ti rrezoj asni njeri mbi kete dhe ka shum te tjera ne te 

Une Nuk jam shkenctar por kuptoj pak a shum nga Shkenca.
Por ti qe thua keto fjal pa Argumente te kisha lut qe te kesh kujdes dhe te lexosh me shume.
"Sepse nuk jan gjerat gjithmon ashtu sic duken..."

----------


## Geri Tr

Shkenca ne vetevete eshte mohimi i realitetit te pashpjegueshem, duke u bazuar ne realitetin e kuptueshem dhe shpjegueshem nxjerr perfundime te llogjikshme dhe universale qe do te thote se eshte e pranueshme nga te gjitha rracat e botes duke e bere ate te pakundershtueshme.Pra me pak fale shkenca e dhi mu ne te fene

----------


## Geri Tr

> A ka ndonje Shkenctar ose Shkenc qe mund ta hudhe posht kete : *All-llahu krijoi secilën gjallesë prej një uji, e prej tyre ka që ecin rrëshqitas në barkun e vet, ka që ecin në të dy këmbët e edhe asosh që ecin në të katër këmbët. All-llahu krijon çka të dojë, pse vërtet All-llahu ka mundësi për çdo gjë. (Kur'an, 24:45)*


Jo nuk eshte uji baza e jeteses por eshte karboni(thote shkenca).Gjithashtu gjallesat e ujit kane evoluar pra ti do te thuash qe kurani mbeshtet evolucionin .




> *A nuk e dinë ata, të cilët nuk besuan se qiejt e toka ishin të ngjitura, e Ne i ndamë ato të dyja dhe ujin e bëmë bazë të jetës së çdo sendi; a nuk besojnë? (Kur'an, 21:30)*


Nuk ekziston qielli,ajo qe sheh ti dhe qe shoh une jane shtresa ajri,(stratosfera,ozoni,mezosfera,jonosfera)

*"Ne me forcën tonë e ngritëm qiellin dhe Ne e zgjerojmë atë. " (Edh-Dharijat 47)*Qielli nuk zgjerohet pasi nuk e ekziston,eshte sikur te zgjerohej do prishte formen epileptike te tokes duke shkaktuar katastrofa natyrore




> *"Zoti krijoi natën e ditën, diellin e hënën dhe secili prej tyre noton në orbitë." (El Enbija 33)*


Nata dhe dita shkaktohet ne saje te rrotullimit te tokes rreth vetes.Dielli eshte yll dhe jo planet,nje top zjarri,hene eshte satelit qe e ka cdo planet.Cdui pse nuk e ka shpjeguar se pse notojne ne orbite se shkenca e thote(ne saje te forces magnetike te diellit planetet rrotullohen neper orbita te saktuara)




> *"Ne e kemi zbritur hekurin, në të cilin ka forcë të madhe dhe dobi për njerëzit..." (El Hadid 25)*


Hekuri nuk ka zbrituar por eshte element kimik qe ka ekzistuar ne toke madje edhe ne trupin tone kemi hekur




> *"Ai i bëri dy detet të bashkohen me njëri-tjetrin. Ndërmjet tyre ka një pengesë që nuk i lejon të përzihen." (Err-Rrahman 19-20)*


Keto jan vetem disa nga Argumentet shkencore qe nuk mund ti rrezoj asni njeri mbi kete dhe ka shum te tjera ne te .
Ne fakt jane 7 dete dhe 5 oqean




> Une Nuk jam shkenctar por kuptoj pak a shum nga Shkenca.
> Por ti qe thua keto fjal pa Argumente te kisha lut qe te kesh kujdes dhe te lexosh me shume.
> "Sepse nuk jan gjerat gjithmon ashtu sic duken..."


E paske kap gomarin prej bishti

----------


## Elytony

Së pari desha të sjell atë se:"Shkenca është grumbull njohurish të realizuara dhe të sistematizuara...". Me fjalën "njohje" përjashtohen ndjenjat dhe imagjinata,me fjalën "të realizuara" përjashtohen teoritë e ndryshe dhe supozimet,ndërsa me fjalën "të sistematizuara" përjashtohen njohuritë e shkapërdedhura dhe të shpërndara.
KJO ESHTE SHKENCA E VERTETE!

Prandaj nëse një Fe,thrret në shkencë,përshtatet dhe përputhet me shkencën,jo vetëm të një kohe por në çdo kohë sa ekziston SHKENCA E VERTETE,atëherë ajo FE mendoj se është në përputhshmëri me SHKENCEN.
*"A nuk shikojnë ata me vëmendje nga qielli se si mbi ta e kemi ndërtuar atë, e kemi zbukuruar atë duke mos pasur në të ndonjë zbrazëti? Edhe tokën se si e kemi shtrirë e në të kemi vendosur kodra përforcuese dhe kemi bërë që në të të mbijnë gjithfarë bimësh të bukura. Dëshmi të dukshme dhe përkujtuese për secilin njeri që ka drejtuar mendjen. Ne, nga qielli lëshuam shiun e dobishëm dhe me të bëmë që të kultivohen kopshte e drithëra që korren. Dhe rritëm trungje të gjata hurmash me fruta të paluar njëri mbi tjetrin."* (Sure Kaf: 6-10).

----------

